
Pumping Oxygen in a Lake to Try to Save Fish Facing Climate Change - reddotX
https://www.npr.org/2019/10/14/769053700/pumping-oxygen-in-a-lake-to-try-to-save-fish-facing-climate-change
======
Fjolsvith
Give oxygen to a fish, help it breath for a day. Teach a fish cardio
exercises, help it breath for life.

